# Can someone better explain CM to me?



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm TTC number 3 right now. I've never been a charting, CM, when do I O type of girl but these boards are a bit addicting. it's our first month and I promised DH I wouldn't temp but have decided to next month if I'm not pregnant.

So I thought you should have EWCM while you were ovulating. I've always had different CM at different points of my cycle. However this cycle now that Im paying attention I've got NOTHING. I did buy some pressed, because when I'm TTC sometimes I have sex even if I don't feel like it, ya know









So I had really bad O pain, that would have coincided with 2 weeks before my period starts. I assumed I was ovulating even though I hadnt had any CM that month. Well, it's been 4 days since O and I've had my O pain that entire time. I'm just NOW starting to get a tiny bit of CM but it's sticky and not EW at all. What does that mean? Am I Oing late? Isn't that bad to have short LP's?

I'm totally going to start temping next month but I was really hoping all that sex counted because DH is sick now and won't give me any









So what does sticky mean? why would I all of a sudden not have any CM when I usually do?

Thank you


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

There are a lot of reasons this could happen... have you started any new medications lately? I started on last month that cut my CM in half (I'm not complaining I used to have to wear pads at this time of the month because of how bad it could get)

If you've noticed EWCM in the past and only didn't this cycle, I wouldn't worry... Maybe your body didn't make as much, maybe you're o-ing later than usual this cycle, maybe as I said you started a new med that cuts down on it... maybe you've been dehydrated lately, maybe its an anovulatory cycle, maybe somethings wrong, maybe nothings wrong.

If it only happens this one time I wouldnt bother to worry... but if it suddenly happens every month for several months then it would be something to look into (though I hope for your sake you get pg before having to worry about it!)

Good luck


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

I've not ran into that issue personally. I, like the above poster, have to wear a pad when I'm o'ing b/c of how much there is....BUT it does sound unusual! I would definitely see if you could start charting to see if it is a pattern!


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Ladies. It's annoying for sure. No new meds, though I did go on a very strict no carbohydrate fast last month that weirded out my period (made it only 2 days of VERY heavy bleeding) but I'm back to a normal healthy diet now. I wonder if that's it?

I bought a basal body thermometer so I'll be ready to go. As far as charting goes, do I start temping when I start my period? Or after its over?

Thank you


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

When I first started charting I charted during my period, but then I realized that it didn't make a stich of difference. It's good to get into the habit though.

When I figured out that I ovulate between CD17-20, usually on CD18, I only charted after CD 15.

Then I stopped charting because I know when I ovulate now. I use OPK's when they're on sale just to make sure, but for the most part I only chart about every four or five months just to make sure that my timing's still right.

Long story short, chart during your period if you want to, but not doing it isn't going to throw you off.

But after typing all of this, I realized that I might not be the best source of advice.







After two years of TTC, all I've got to show for it is two hospital bracelets from my miscarriage and ectopic and no baby.


----------

